Ask HN: Why is Paypal able to block Netflix VPN providers? - erstorreyk
======
celticninja
paypal can provide a service to whoever they like, im sure their Terms and
Conditions leave a lot of wiggle room where they need it but I imagine they
will use a clause to prevent piracy, Netflix has rights to stuff in certain
geographic areas, to bypass those limitations probably falls foul of DMCA or
at least could fall foul of DMCA so to prevent them from facing any sort of
legal challenge they will stop servicing these companies, I expect if you
advertise yourself as a means of bypassing netflix restrictions you will come
up on their radar a lot faster than if you are just a VPN provider.

~~~
erstorreyk
> paypal can provide a service to whoever they like

In Europe Paypal is a bank, can they do that there too?

~~~
celticninja
I Europe PayPal is not a bank.

But banks can refuse customers in Europe same as Visa or Mastercard can refuse
to do business with someone.

~~~
erstorreyk
"Since July 2007, PayPal has operated across the European Union as a
Luxembourg-based bank." \-- wikipedia

